# Need SA & UK spouse Visa help!



## Mckennacam (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

If anyone can give me some advice or help, it would greatly appreciated 
I have a fairly complicated situation and need some advice on the best course of action.

I am originally from South Africa, both parents are South African all though my dad was born in Scotland. I was born in Botswana and grew up in South Africa. But have never had a South African passport or residency since I was a minor. I hold a British passport only. I moved to the UK when I was 13 and am currently living there.

My husband is South African. I have known him since junior school where we first met and dated before I left for the UK. We have always been in touch as friends and the Xmas before last started a relationship. We recently got married in SA in March. I visit SA fairly often as to visit family and my husband. In the last year I have been back 4 times. But this is becoming costly for both of us as we share the costs.

We desperately want to be together and have been looking into both options of either him coming here or me going back there. Since all my family is still in SA it is very appealing but job prospects for me aren't great there. 

Please can anyone advise on the two visa's and which may be the best option as for time and cost? I have researched but am still very confused as to what the best visa for both countries are. It'll give us a better idea of how much to save and how long things will take.

Thanks!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The best will definitely be a Relative's (Spousal Type) Permit, which allows you to be in SA as long as your husband is, and allows for a "Work Endorsement" change of permit later once you have a signed job contract.

What is your profession or skills set?


----------



## Mckennacam (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Legalman.
I'm a document controller in an Architectural firm. And previous experience is also in admin at another Architectural company.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Making many assumptions I guess you will find an administrative position, however not in an architectural firm. I'm not a recruiter though, so I wish you all the best regarding your permit and finding work.


----------



## Mckennacam (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you for all your help LegalMan


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

To be honest n your field the pay is not that great. Another potential problem is you have to have a 'work endorsement.' It's very hard to obtain a work endorsement in your field is not something in demand or unique.

Have you looked at Indeed.co.za and other job sites to see what is available?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

To obtain a Work Endorsement has nothing to do with your field of work. Any signed job contract (without an end date) is enough.


----------

